# Diseño de algún circuito con compuertas lógicas



## gyetza (Mar 2, 2009)

Buenas noches, tomando en cuenta que apenas estoy incursionando en el mundo de le electrònica les comento que en la univ me mandaron a diseñar un circuito que use sólo compuertas lógicas sin ningún otro componente electrónico. He estado buscadno y encontré un semaforo pero al comentárselo a la profesora mencionó que esto es muy sencillo por lo que debo buscar alguna otra cosa que realizar.

Realmente he estado revisando aquí en el foro pero no he encontrado nada que hacer, me gustaría escuchar ideas y de verdad estaría muy agradecida.

Gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 2, 2009)

Me acorde de cuando el profesor de TV nos pidio hacer un generador de pantallas de video usando solo componentes logicos... creo que seria un proyecto interesante y vistoso, pero desafortunadamente no tengo el circuito

Recuerdo que la idea era construir una señal de video basica en blanco y negro para el formato NTSC, y con 2 transistores, y eran pantallas estaticas muy basicas, lineas, cruces, barras, el circuito si sale muuuuy complejo, son cerca de 10 a 30 ICs dependiendo de el numero de pantallas que quieras...pero si se diseña para una sola pantalla no creo que haya tanto problema.. 

Tambien diseñe una grua que se movia en XY con 8 posiciones usando contadores y otros circuitos digitales, pero el caso es el mismo... ya no tengo los diagramas asi que se tendria que generar de nuevo todo el proyecto...


----------



## gyetza (Mar 7, 2009)

Me comentaron que podría realizar un sistema de ascensor o un sistema de alarmas. Estoy buscando la información si me pueden dar links relacionados se los agradecería de corazón.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 7, 2009)

Mira aqui....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/ascensor-compuertas-logicas-13164/


----------



## jpc697 (Jul 7, 2010)

no se que tan dificil, o complicado tiene que ser tu proyecto, pero si la finalidad es usar solo compuertas logicas, no hay mucho campo para realizar algo...en la actualidad utilizar compuertas es un poco tedioso, y aveces medio aburrido, ya que requiere de mucha paciencia, ya que los circuitos son circuitos grandes que no hacen muchas cosas
una pregunta? el proyecto debe ser combinacional?
en un curso de sistemas digitales, realizamos varios proyectos, yo realize un sumador de 4 bits, que utilizaba decodificadores, compuertas y sumador. Otros compañeros realizaron un decodificador con solo compuertas, era bueno el proyecto ya que lo realizaron con solo compuertas, y demostraron la similitud entre hacer un decodificador con compuertas (varios ci) y con una sola pastilla.
Si te animas y puedes hacer un sumador, te puedo ayudar.


----------

